# Mosquito Youth Hunt Buck



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

My buddies boy got drawn for a youth hunt at mosquito and today was his day to hunt! Look at buck this kid shot with his muzzleloader!


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

Well that is one hunt he will never forget. One nice looking buck hope his dad gets it mounted for him


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes it's getting mounted!! They had it scored by the taxidermist at 153 5/8 This deer field dressed at the check station at 235!!


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Great buck!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Love those youth hunts. Nice buck


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

congratulations to the young man ! that is the 2nd big buck in a week i have seen come out of a Mosquito youth hunt


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

beautiful 10pt, congrats


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

johnrude said:


> congratulations to the young man ! that is the 2nd big buck in a week i have seen come out of a Mosquito youth hunt


My Sis and BIL live in Mesopotamia, not far from the Mosquito Creek area. Also, they are not far from Grand River Wildlife Area. My BIL has *never* hunted Grand River, but spent quite a bit of time at Mosquito Creek. He reports that there are some "puffickly hayuge" bucks at MC! However, the grounds are quite large, and if you get back in there, the drag out is a gut buster!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Big smile on his face Brian. Beautiful buck.


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

Snook yes it's an awesome buck!!


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks guys!! The kid is very happy with this buck and his dad is even happier to be there with him!! Making memories!!


----------

